# Ookami (Werewolf rp)



## LucidHowl (Apr 21, 2017)

So I had this weird idea for an rp and I really want to try it out. This rp would have a setting similar to feudal Japan and it's about wolves.. Well werewolves (And dogs too lol. Foxes are allowed but they're rare because it sort of goes with the whole kitsune thing. ). I pitched the idea on another site, but I think they're only interested in rps about warrior cats or something so I decided I'd see if anyone would be interested here. I don't have a plot for it yet, but I was hoping to get a small group of people to join and see if we could come up with something. I know the rp may be pretty dark since I felt like there'd be some moral corruption, back stabbing, and other things. 

If you want to know how I rp, I can make long posts depending on how inspired I am in that moment. If you join, you don't have to write walls of texts all the time, but I would like it if you could write more than a few sentences and add meaningful things to the rp rather than just going '[Insert char name here] ran down the street and then stopped.' and leaving it at that.

I already have a site set up for it below. Just a heads up, one other person already joined, but in the chance that they decide to back out I'd say one or two other people from this forum can join so spaces are pretty limited unless a lot of people are interested then I'll let a few more people join, maybe up to four others.

ookami.freeforums.net: Home | Ookami

Once enough people join, I guess we'll introduce ourselves and then decide on a plot and possibly other things.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 2, 2017)

Interesting, where do you RP?


----------



## LucidHowl (Jun 2, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Interesting, where do you RP?


That's the site for the rp itself, but I've recently come across a site called RpNation and the rp may actually be moved there.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 2, 2017)

OK, how does that website work?


----------



## LucidHowl (Jun 2, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> OK, how does that website work?


Well the link I posted, you have to click on the links beside the folders to get to the threads. If you want to join the website, in the top right corner under the banner is where you register, login, and logout. To post something, you have to scroll down, once inside of a thread, to a box. You can use the quick reply option or you can click reply and 'beautify' your post in sense and make letters bold, bigger, add pictures, add links. Honestly, doing bbcode on that site is actually the same as it is on this site, however, you can switch between a preview of your post and bbcoded version, but only after you click the 'reply' button, not the 'quick reply' button. 

RpNation is actually  kind of like this site. It's a little different, yes, but I believe it may use some of the same coding since hovering over your username usually causes the same drop down menu that's on this site to come down there. Of course, this particular site would actually be a little more restricting than roleplaying on the freeforums site since it has rules regarding the nature of your rp. There are a lot of people on this site though.
RpNation

Hopefully this explained at least a little bit.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 3, 2017)

LucidHowl said:


> Well the link I posted, you have to click on the links beside the folders to get to the threads. If you want to join the website, in the top right corner under the banner is where you register, login, and logout. To post something, you have to scroll down, once inside of a thread, to a box. You can use the quick reply option or you can click reply and 'beautify' your post in sense and make letters bold, bigger, add pictures, add links. Honestly, doing bbcode on that site is actually the same as it is on this site, however, you can switch between a preview of your post and bbcoded version, but only after you click the 'reply' button, not the 'quick reply' button.
> 
> RpNation is actually  kind of like this site. It's a little different, yes, but I believe it may use some of the same coding since hovering over your username usually causes the same drop down menu that's on this site to come down there. Of course, this particular site would actually be a little more restricting than roleplaying on the freeforums site since it has rules regarding the nature of your rp. There are a lot of people on this site though.
> RpNation
> ...


OK, set up an account.


----------



## LucidHowl (Jun 3, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> OK, set up an account.


Well, if it's on rpnation, my username is the same as it is on here.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 3, 2017)

LucidHowl said:


> Well, if it's on rpnation, my username is the same as it is on here.


Yes, and mine is the same.


----------



## LucidHowl (Jun 3, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Yes, and mine is the same.


Alright, I'll try to get the rp set up soon. It may actually be up today since I already have all the information anyway.


----------

